
Swift Weekly - melling
http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?week=0
======
melling
This is built on App Engine using Go. The data is tagged and searchable. If
you clicked on the tag '3dTouch', for example, you will get all articles
tagged as such, and any titles that also include that word.

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?age=10000&q=3dTouch](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?age=10000&q=3dTouch)

You can set an age limit on articles too. Maybe you want to see what
'functional' programming articles were written in the past 90 days:

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?age=90&q=functional](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?age=90&q=functional)

Finally, if you want to see all articles from a given blog, you can search the
the url:

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?age=10000&q=flexmon...](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?age=10000&q=flexmonkey.blogspot.com)

